

Ask HN: Local State School CS major vs. Math/Econ Name Brand Uni? - osiro

I&#x27;m a rising college sophomore, who applied for transfer admission to some schools, and got off the waitlist for a Name Brand University (think Michigan, UVa, Rice). My current uni has a solid CS dept (top 25 based on grad rankings), but the school&#x27;s I&#x27;m looking to transfer to have a better overall rep and more recruiters come to these schools. I applied to the arts and sciences colleges for transfer, and at the moment I&#x27;m a Math&#x2F;Econ major. I can try to switch into CS, but I&#x27;ll probably end up with a B.A instead of a B.S. (same classes though). Worst case scenario, I&#x27;d major in Math&#x2F;Econ with a minor in CS, would I still be a strong candidate? I know C&#x2F;C++, Python, Java, R, and Javascript. Also familiar with some open source projects, andhavesome side projects (post on github and all that). Most of the stuff I know is self taught, so I&#x27;m not worried about gaining skills. Will employers care if I have Math&#x2F;Econ degree instead of a CS one?
======
computerjunkie
"Will employers care if I have Math/Econ degree instead of a CS one?" <<<
Unless you are pursuing a specific area in computer science then its not
necessary to do computer science.These days, certain employers don't look for
specific degrees...But if you have a mathematically intense degree, employers
will be more flexible in selecting you for assessment/interview.

A computer science degree is more about understanding computers on a
theoretical computational level.Computer science is a "subset" of
mathematics.I currently finished my second year in CS and from what I've
learned, its all about self initiation and how far you want to "dig deep" in
this field.

Either way you will gain useful knowledge that can be applied in what ever you
want to do.

